# Want to replace transmission Fluid-750il



## L Mack (Aug 14, 2007)

I want to replace the transmission fluid on a 750il, how many liters should I use?:dunno::dunno:


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

If it is an E38 (1995-2001) it should have a ZF 5HP-30 which takes 5.5 to 13.1 liters.

Chart from BMWTips.com:


----------



## ac6fy (Jul 23, 2007)

Is there a way I can check the transmission fluid on my 740iL? How would I know if the fluid is low?...


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

You will likely hear a whine when the fluid is low.

Here is the procedure:
Transmission Fluid Check

For more info, also look here under "Engine and Drivetrain."
http://www.e38.org/


----------



## ac6fy (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Mr. Wong....you are very informative.


----------

